# Vertex Cerebra Controller



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

I just received my Vertex Cerebra controller today. Just wanted to share some pictures with everyone. Havent tried it yet, but first impressions: packaging looks great and well protected. All probes, power bar, cerebra, etc. come with sealed, temper proof boxes.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I would expect nothing less from Vertex....considering you have to re-finance your house to buy some of their stuff, lol.


----------



## kouma (Jan 21, 2014)

kookie_guy said:


> I would expect nothing less from Vertex....considering you have to re-finance your house to buy some of their stuff, lol.


The Cerebra's cost is cheaper than Apex. There is currently a special 50% discount introductory offer


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

kouma said:


> The Cerebra's cost is cheaper than Apex. There is currently a special 50% discount introductory offer


Ya I did see that, looks like they want people to put it through it's paces to iron out any bugs they didn't catch.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Been playing with one, no issues.
Make sure you register on the cerebra forum.


----------



## nickjj (Mar 25, 2012)

I just can't get past the look of this equipment. I'm sure it will work great but why does it have to look like it was designed in an off the shelf electronics project box from Sayal electronics. Maybe they offered it at a discount initially because of that.

Guess they never heard of a tie wrap with that big box of cables.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

nickjj said:


> I just can't get past the look of this equipment. I'm sure it will work great but why does it have to look like it was designed in an off the shelf electronics project box from Sayal electronics. Maybe they offered it at a discount initially because of that.
> 
> Guess they never heard of a tie wrap with that big box of cables.


I'd have to agree especially since Vertex stuff is always sexy and well designed...this looks like somebody's DIY project.


----------

